# Some Interesting Rough Weather video links



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

http://break.com/index/deadliest-catch-wave-compilation.html


http://www.break.com/index/cruise_ship_caught_in_cyclone.html


----------



## owen69 (Jul 20, 2006)

boy does that bring back some memories,that is nostalgia.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

owen69 said:


> boy does that bring back some memories,that is nostalgia.


Glad you enjoyed them, I'd say they bring back some memories to many SN members....
brgds

John, Cork Harbour


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Not many cobwebs on those ships. They don't show that in the cruise brochures?!. David


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Being a bit of a pedant I didn't know they had cyclones in the Mediterranean!

You have to be dedicated to go crabbing off Alaska. I wonder what H&S would say about the apparent lack of lifelines on some of the blokes working (& playing) on deck.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

I thought the same as you Marconi. As far as I know, cyclones only occur in the southern hemisphere being their version of a hurricane because unlike a hurricane, a cyclone circulates clockwise. David


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Awesome video of the 'Voyager' and definately causes one to spare a thought for the crews of the SAR Helicopters who work in conjuction with the RNLI.
Peter4447


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

Pompeyfan said:


> I thought the same as you Marconi. As far as I know, cyclones only occur in the southern hemisphere being their version of a hurricane because unlike a hurricane, a cyclone circulates clockwise. David


Me too, guess whoever put them originally online did not pay attention at geography class...LOL... regardless good footage


----------



## Spike (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is another video to bring back memories for all the North Sea players.

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/491339/storm_in_the_north_sea/

spike


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

Spike said:


> Here is another video to bring back memories for all the North Sea players.
> 
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/491339/storm_in_the_north_sea/
> 
> spike


Nice find..thanks for putting it up
brgds from a calm sunny Cork Harbour
John


----------

